# Dividing a 60gal?



## Kindredfyre (Jul 31, 2006)

Alrighty! I got this 60gal from a friend of mine for free a few days ago and I want to divide it into two 30gal tanks with some kind of glass/plexi divider. 
First, is this possible? 
Second, what is the best way to do it? 

christine


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

first off do you want the water to flow from one side to the other (shared filter, heater etc.) or do you want them totally separate? Second is this a tempory or permanent arrangement. "egg crate" or diffusion grating is good for separating fish, but not water. Acrylic and glass are both good for separating water, but are hard to install in any removable way. Cut to exact size and secure with fish-safe epoxy or aquarium sealant.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

I've had friends buy pieces of plexiglass at lowes or whatever to use as a temporary divider.

Cut to fit, shove the bottom portion into the gravel, and use suction cups along each side to keep the plexi from falling over.
Make sense?

For more permanant, you can epoxy it in place rather than having it rest along suction cups.


----------

